# Was over-charged for visa extension in 2019 in Iloilo. Apprehensive about upcoming trip.



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm due to return to the Ph (Iloilo) after a long absence. 

Just got off the phone with my gf and she said she was looking at my paperwork for a 1 month visa extension I did when I was last with her in 2019.

On this site:





Extension of Authorized Stay Beyond 59 days







immigration.gov.ph





..the cost for extending are as follows:

1 month - PHP 4,400
2 month - PHP 4,900
I distinctly recall however handing over PHP 10,500 or so and in return got a 1 month extension. 

At that time I was ignorant, didnt check the govt site and reluctant/fearful to question immigration staff. I also didnt tell my gf the cost.

Now she has confirmed this, I did pay 10K+ PHP in fees for a 29 day extension. 

Ok, nothing I can do about that now. This time I will be carrying the hard copies from the official govt site (that link above).

I'm now a bit worried - if this occurs again (and I will be extending again), what will the reaction be to a foreigner questioning things? After all they hold the power to deny me the extension. Will they allow my gf to come inside with me? 

Thanks for any tips.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

So you have a official receipt saying you paid 10,500 for a 29 day extension? Personally I would let it go and move on. 
Nothing wrong with questioning a fee if it’s wrong but only if its on the same day and you are still in immigration.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

KatanaDV20 said:


> I'm now a bit worried - if this occurs again (and I will be extending again), what will the reaction be to a foreigner questioning things? After all they hold the power to deny me the extension. Will they allow my gf to come inside with me?


 Yes she can for sure, because there are even "fixers" doing such for a fee. 

Its a problem to confront a (malay) Filipino, because then they probably will go into crazy defend mood, even when they are even obvious wrong, because of their "lose face" culture. I suggest you go in SHOWING KNOWING what the fee is, puting that amount at the desc DIRECT to add chance the handler dont try to scam you. (IF there is any "express fee", I dont remember for tourist Visa, then include that in the amount too.) Then "lose face" can talk FOR you instead  by such acting can add chance a scammer dont want to risk to "lose face" by be confronted by someone who know whats correct.
OR perhaps best let your gf do such with you standing just behind, IF your gf can act self confidient when having to do with officials.

NOTE! The imporant difference between self confidient and the bad cocky, specialy if being loud.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Things have improved somewhat with Immigration and I've had some minor issues with a Satellite Office, also they seem to be burned with paperwork so accidents happen with the annual check-in receipts. If you download and fill out the forms along with the costs and stick it in a folder with two holes punches on each side, left side the costs and the right side your form, there shouldn't be anymore problems with paying the correct amount.

I had to do this also for my 5 year Permanent Resident card, I printed out my annual check-ins all 5 of them (not required) but they kept charging me 7000 pesos and I did ask why and just got no response what so ever it was as if I was talking to myself but the actual cost is only 3000 pesos, I've never been late on my annual check-ins or 5 year card renewals.

These 5 year trips to Manila are special occasions and I bring the whole family but it puts a dampener on the outing when you lose 4,000 pesos for nobody knows? So, did you extend through a travel agency, airport or a Satellite Office?


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

My 1 month visa extension costs 2030 php

Then there was a choice to either
Leave my passport at BI a few days for the visa stamp, or oay
An additional fee for an immediate issuing the additional 1 month extension via additional paper to carry with my passport.

The additional fee is on the back of the receipt.
I seem to only have a phone camera picture of the front side.
I can't find the original paper receipt, maybe the SRRV helper has it.
My paper copy is 1 sided copy.

To my recollection the additional fee was 1000 php, making the total 3030 php.

On a related issue
The best price is to get a 6 month visa is from Philippines embassy in your country before you travel.

Also, in the airport I was asked how long a visa I will need, and I should have said 2 months, and paid any extra fees there. I was under the internet inspired false impression that 1 month was enough time for the SRRV.

Nobody likes to be overcharged or cheated, but it was only around $60.
Considering all the other travel costs, not a super big deal.

Regards

P.S. this website also says 3030 php



Philippines Visitor Visa Extension Cost – Philippines Information



This documents what I paid



https://immigration.gov.ph/visa-requirements/non-immigrant-visa/temporary-visitor-visa/visa-waiver


----------



## boris64 (Dec 13, 2018)

Express fee, sir...;-)


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

magsasaja said:


> So you have a official receipt saying you paid 10,500 for a 29 day extension? Personally I would let it go and move on.
> Nothing wrong with questioning a fee if it’s wrong but only if its on the same day and you are still in immigration.


If it was immigration that gave you an official receipt check it was just a 29 day extension. Are you sure you didn't get hit up fot an ARC card as well.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

For a 29 day extension (to your initial 30 days 'waiver'), standard fee in the Phils is 3,030 pesos, including 'express' fee.

Except for a short period when the 'express' fee was made optional, it has been that way since at least 2014.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Katana, that is a sad story, think they saw you coming.
Just going through my records and I did post the costs on another thread here for 1 years stay,,,, unfortunately I can't find the original receipt for my first extension back after my arrival this time after March 2020.
Found it and remember the answer now, lockdowns and all immi offices closed for months, (Covid) most recent receipt from immi with my last arrival in March 2020 was in July 2020 and was all up PHP 12,703.00 but that included ACR 2,473 and the registration for ACR of 1,000 (not paid that since) and of course the 500 express lane fee so all up 3,973 for ACR card, a 1000 peso fine for being 2 days late after the covid moratorium on over stayers ended and yes of course the 500 express lane fee. Probably extra stuff I missed as that receipt looks like a Luelco electricity bill.

Aside, up until 2019 I always extended in the airport NAIA for the extra 29 days because I was working in Oz and only stayed for 6 to 7 weeks, from memory was around 2,500 but going on what Howard said has gone up in price.

As said I did post a full years extension costs some time ago here and from memory 4 times a year is 2,830, one 2 month period is around 4,100 and the ACR time adds 5,130 as at July 2022.

Good luck with this trip Katana, don't let them pull the wool over your eyes.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Oct 28, 2009)

Just did the 29 day extension last week in Surigao, 3,030 PHP which includes the 1,000 PHP express fee. Less than 15 minutes in and out and very efficient. The official noted that if I wanted to extend beyond the 59 daystar I would need an ACR card. Everything was very smooth and glad that I didn't have to make a special trip to a larger center.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

magsasaja said:


> So you have a official receipt saying you paid 10,500 for a 29 day extension? Personally I would let it go and move on.
> Nothing wrong with questioning a fee if it’s wrong but only if its on the same day and you are still in immigration.


I was totally wet behind the ears when that happened and admittedly also a bit intimidated with all those guys in uniforms asking for my papers. So I just kept quiet, got the extension and left. I've written off that loss , as you say, best to move on. But yes, this time I will be prepared!



Lunkan said:


> Yes she can for sure, because there are even "fixers" doing such for a fee.
> 
> Its a problem to confront a (malay) Filipino, because then they probably will go into crazy defend mood, even when they are even obvious wrong, because of their "lose face" culture. I suggest you go in SHOWING KNOWING what the fee is, puting that amount at the desc DIRECT to add chance the handler dont try to scam you. (IF there is any "express fee", I dont remember for tourist Visa, then include that in the amount too.) Then "lose face" can talk FOR you instead  by such acting can add chance a scammer dont want to risk to "lose face" by be confronted by someone who know whats correct.
> OR perhaps best let your gf do such with you standing just behind, IF your gf can act self confidient when having to do with officials.
> ...


Oh thats interesting, I didnt know about these fixers! Yes, totally - I am on the ball with that and will never raise my voice. I will take up your suggestion and make it obvious that Im with my gf, like walk up to the desk holding hands and all that. 
When I renewed the first time I told her to wait and she sat down some distance away from the BOI and I approached them alone. Thanks for the tips and for sure I'll remember the "lose face" thing! That is something I have read up on and it has gotten tourists into trouble (not just the Ph but other countries in Asia too).




M.C.A. said:


> Things have improved somewhat with Immigration and I've had some minor issues with a Satellite Office, also they seem to be burned with paperwork so accidents happen with the annual check-in receipts. If you download and fill out the forms along with the costs and stick it in a folder with two holes punches on each side, left side the costs and the right side your form, there shouldn't be anymore problems with paying the correct amount.
> 
> I had to do this also for my 5 year Permanent Resident card, I printed out my annual check-ins all 5 of them (not required) but they kept charging me 7000 pesos and I did ask why and just got no response what so ever it was as if I was talking to myself but the actual cost is only 3000 pesos, I've never been late on my annual check-ins or 5 year card renewals.
> 
> These 5 year trips to Manila are special occasions and I bring the whole family but it puts a dampener on the outing when you lose 4,000 pesos for nobody knows? So, did you extend through a travel agency, airport or a Satellite Office?


This did cross my mind and thats why Im not pointing any fingers. The fault I realize was mine for not speaking up. I was just "yes sir no sir three bags full sir " and left as soon as they handed me my passport. My gf kept prodding me outside asking "How much was it to extend" and I replied with "I got it, thats all that matters" . 

Nice to know things have improved! I am totally using your idea, I have already got the folder ready and will print the forms before I even leave the house here! I will walk in fully prepared with the prices printed in font size 100!

I got the extension through a satellite office.



Howard_Z said:


> My 1 month visa extension costs 2030 php
> 
> Then there was a choice to either
> Leave my passport at BI a few days for the visa stamp, or oay
> ...


Thanks very much for this information. Noted! I will be careful this time and have all the documents to hand making sure they show the official govt logo on top!




Gary D said:


> If it was immigration that gave you an official receipt check it was just a 29 day extension. Are you sure you didn't get hit up fot an ARC card as well.


Ok, now youve got my attention. Shows how clueless I am. I will message my gf tomorrow and ask her to take a look and check for anything mentioning that card. Thanks for the pointer.



bigpearl said:


> Katana, that is a sad story, think they saw you coming.
> Just going through my records and I did post the costs on another thread here for 1 years stay,,,, unfortunately I can't find the original receipt for my first extension back after my arrival this time after March 2020.
> Found it and remember the answer now, lockdowns and all immi offices closed for months, (Covid) most recent receipt from immi with my last arrival in March 2020 was in July 2020 and was all up PHP 12,703.00 but that included ACR 2,473 and the registration for ACR of 1,000 (not paid that since) and of course the 500 express lane fee so all up 3,973 for ACR card, a 1000 peso fine for being 2 days late after the covid moratorium on over stayers ended and yes of course the 500 express lane fee. Probably extra stuff I missed as that receipt looks like a Luelco electricity bill.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I've put it behind me now and a lesson learned! I was such a rookie and looked so lost in there . Im sure i missed something obvious , I will ask gf to take another look!! What is the purpose of that ACR card? Its playing on my mind now and I have that odd feeling that what I paid has something to do with that but I will only know this tomorrow!



Tanstaafl said:


> Just did the 29 day extension last week in Surigao, 3,030 PHP which includes the 1,000 PHP express fee. Less than 15 minutes in and out and very efficient. The official noted that if I wanted to extend beyond the 59 daystar I would need an ACR card. Everything was very smooth and glad that I didn't have to make a special trip to a larger center.


Thank you. So its only when you request a full 59 day extension that they issue the ACR, understood. Im sitting here making all these notes! 



> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


I will make it obvious this time that I am with my gf. Like hold hands and go up to the desk . I didnt do this the last time and went up there alone. 

The gf can be a bit of a 30mm Gatling when she gets irritated so I'll have to tell her to stay calm!


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

KatanaDV20 said:


> Oh thats interesting, I didnt know about these fixers! Yes, totally - I am on the ball with that and will never raise my voice. I will take up your suggestion and make it obvious that Im with my gf, like walk up to the desk holding hands and all that.


 That ALSO, 
but I think the main is BEFORE handler think of scamming you , show you know what the correct amount is.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

There are set fees charged by immigration, for all types of visa, extensions, ACR cards, etc, all clearly set out on their website. 
ALWAYS keep any receipts given to you by Immigration, to be able to show along with your passport (as often the receipt is also given in lieu of a stamp in your passport).


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

The fees are also on display in my local immi office in San Fernando City in La Union and they are always helpful with questions.
To the OP. I have never taken my better half with me to accomplish any visa extensions neither here or in Manila but he has been with me when I extend at the airport many times for the 29 day extension but hangs in the back ground.
My last receipt including ACR card in July 2022. (2 months extension)

Monthly extension fee 1,000
Monthly extension app. fee 300
Certification fee 500
ACR card fee 2,786 Depends on exchange rate as it's 50 US bucks for some reason.
Legal research fee 30
Express lane fee x 3 1,500
*__*
6,116

Don't entertain Fixers.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

There's a new 24hr one stop shop opened in terminal 3, get your 29 day extension on the way in.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> My last receipt including ACR card in July 2022. (2 months extension)
> 
> Monthly extension fee 1,000
> Monthly extension app. fee 300
> ...


 ??? 
1. That dont add up to 6116, its 10 416  Or 7 416 if you ment the total of 3 express lanes fees is 1500. 

2. THREE express lanes fees for TWO months done at ONE time??? I know 2 + 1 become 3  but it dont make sence being THREE express lane fees.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Lunkan said:


> but it dont make sence being THREE express lane fees.


Oops....there you go, looking for things to make sense here.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Express lane fee 3 x 500 each time equals 1,500 Pesos, not 4,500.
Would/ could you know Lunkan? Have you done/accomplished?
Golly, in the safe again to drag the docs out. As per the receipt.

Express lane fee 500 (I card processing)
Express lane fee 500 (vacant/no info) (perhaps beers for the night?)
Express lane fee 500 (certification fee)

Perhaps my simple in my head math is different to yours so I got the calculator to confirm. Yes I'm correct. and even if it was 3 x 1500 express lane fees the bill would have been 9,116.
not sure where 7,416 came from and I am simply relating all the fees on my immi receipt/s, not guessing, as said 6.116 pesos.

The 2 monthly fees for visa extension (their receipts and breakdowns) as follows. (current until Dec 12)

Monthly extension application fee 300
Monthly extension fee 1,000 (for 2 months, not one)
Certification fee 500
Legal research fee 30

Express lane fee 500 (Vacant/no info beer money yet again?)
Express lane fee 500 (certification fee)

So 2,830 

All the info I supply is off official immi receipts and no guesses.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

grahamw57 said:


> Oops....there you go, looking for things to make sense here.
> View attachment 102564


Yep, used to it now and most times nothing here makes any sense no matter government or workers regardless of how many times you supply the correct info.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Lunkan said:


> That ALSO,
> but I think the main is BEFORE handler think of scamming you , show you know what the correct amount is.


I will be sure to do that. I have already printed out the forms and made a folder. It looks like im going to a lecture now lol.



grahamw57 said:


> ALWAYS keep any receipts given to you by Immigration, to be able to show along with your passport (as often the receipt is also given in lieu of a stamp in your passport).


I will remember to do this! I was careless the first time and cant use the rookie excuse for that either. It was a simple matter to keep all the paperwork and pay attention to what I was paying. Failed miserably, lesson learned.



Gary D said:


> There's a new 24hr one stop shop opened in terminal 3, get your 29 day extension on the way in.


Nice one! 'll be spending a day in Singapore and then hopping on the Cebu Pac to MNL - and they use T3.

This would be so great and will save me having to faff about later, I could arrive and enjoy the initial 59 day stay right away. Thanks for this intel !


The article if another fellow tourist is interested:


https://www.pna.gov.ph/articles/1187252


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Express lane fee 3 x 500


ok, My fault dont looking good enough where you had put the " x "


bigpearl said:


> *2* months.
> *Monthly* extension fee 1,000
> *Monthly* extension app. fee 300


 Your fault  When 2 months and you wrote monthly so these parts become double so it become 1300 more than the sum you wrote sö it become :


Lunkan said:


> Or 7 416


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

KatanaDV20 said:


> I will be sure to do that. I have already printed out the forms and made a folder. It looks like im going to a lecture now lol.


 AND put the correct amount at the desc the FIRST you do, showing you know what the correct amount is to add chance handler dont try to scam you, because if the handler isnt stupid - which some are  - he/she wouldnt try to scam you because by you know the correct amount he/she know that would be a risk to lose face by you would probably correct him/her and malay Filipinos are very scared of lose face 

Or if hard to be noticed how much you put there, you can make it more clear by
hand over the documents and SAY
-And here is the /xxxx / money (saying the correct amount.)


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

https://www.pna.gov.ph/articles/1187252


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> AND put the correct amount at the desc the FIRST you do, showing you know what the correct amount is to add chance handler dont try to scam you, because if the handler isnt stupid - which some are  - he/she wouldnt try to scam you because by you know the correct amount he/she know that would be a risk to lose face by you would probably correct him/her and malay Filipinos are very scared of lose face


Fixers don't work for free.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Fixers don't work for free.


 With "handler" I ment the one who sit in BI office and the documents are handed to when foreigner do it SELF.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Lunkan said:


> ok, My fault dont looking good enough where you had put the " x "
> Your fault  When 2 months and you wrote monthly so these parts become double so it become 1300 more than the sum you wrote sö it become :


I am repeating my visa receipt verbatim.
2 month visa extension but the official receipt says "monthly extension fee" 1000 and "monthly extension fee application" 300.

Total bill/ Receipt. 6116.

I have all my receipts since I retired here in March 2020 and go though this every 2 months.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> 2 month visa extension but the official receipt says "monthly extension fee" 1000 and "monthly extension fee application" 300.


 Then it isnt the monthly fee, because that would become 7416


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Welcome to the Philippines Lunkan.

Would you like me to send you a copy of my receipt/s as you obviously don't believe the costs I have posted?
I never set up the protocols for their billing/receipt system and as said simply tell verbatim what is printed and the cost is as said 6116 pesos.
I have no reason to lie. Another example for the current 2 months verbatim off the receipt. Valid until 12 Dec 2022

Monthly extension fee 1000, Monthly extension application fee 300, Certificate fee 500, Legal research fee 30, Express lane fee 500, Express lane fee (certification) 500. "Nothing follows"

Total 2,830 

I have done this with my last arrival since march 2020 so some 14 or 15 visits to immi and always the same. Best to query immi on their billing methods, I'm simply giving accurate costs not a guess.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

So it isnt 1000 per month as the text say


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Doh, how many ways do you want me to explain it? Verbatim off the receipt, as said go squable with immi over their billing methods and official receipts.
Obviously you never achieved a 2 month extension or if you did never read the docs. Again as said welcome to the Philippines and as you are very well aware? Things work extremely differently here,,,,, slowly left field.

Argue as much as you like Lunken, the figures supplied are correct and I never created the way immi write their receipts but seems you have a bee in your bonnet for some reason.
AS SAID: Monthly extension fee 1000 on the receipt but that's for 2 months, would you like me to extrapolate further?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Doh, how many ways do you want me to explain it? Verbatim off the receipt, as said go squable with immi over their billing methods and official receipts.
> Obviously you never achieved a 2 month extension or if you did never read the docs. Again as said welcome to the Philippines and as you are very well aware? Things work extremely differently here,,,,, slowly left field.
> 
> Argue as much as you like Lunken, the figures supplied are correct and I never created the way immi write their receipts but seems you have a bee in your bonnet for some reason.
> ...


It the way it's worded that they charge you in multiples of 1 month. ie 1x1 month, 2x 1 month, 6x1 month. Can't think of a better way to over complicate it.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

It is what it is Gary and done this on and off for 12 years, nearly 3 years this stint unlike the non believers sprouting ****e. That never stayed beyond a 30 day visa or simply dreaming or are too stupid to look at their immi receipts.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> It the way it's worded that they charge you in multiples of 1 month. ie 1x1 month, 2x 1 month, 6x1 month. Can't think of a better way to over complicate it.


 Exactly. 

@ bigpearl So why do you go on arguing against its wrong written?  .


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Now you have moved the goal posts as losers do.
I never said it was right or wrong, you did. You constantly badgered my math or theirs and I told you and readers "verbatim" off the receipt, read my lips. It is what it is and I thought you would have learnt that setting up your business in some secret location in Palawan.

I asked before, have you ever been here? If so have you accomplished an extension beyond 30 days, to the point of an ACR card? If you ever did obviously you never read your own receipts but are brave enough to question mine.
I also told you that if you have a problem with their billing/receipt system go talk to immi.

Trawling rings a bell.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, interesting intro mate. Thank God we are all different, keeps the conversation on a roll. Perhaps introduce yourself?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Posting links to fees is very helpful, personal experiences always helpful, the other stuff not so much. Opening the thread back up.

"Was over-charged for visa extension in 2019 in Iloilo. Apprehensive about upcoming trip."


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

But still here Mark, the info I supplied is accurate and up to date unlike those that have no idea, perhaps never been here and want to nit pick and post for the sake of "nothing better to do but I'll have a go anyway". Stir up [email protected]

As per the OP's post I supplied current info from BIO receipts and costs of the documents and some want to question? Petty perhaps because they can't read or don't like no. Then change the modus operandi to suit their agenda.
To me that's trawling, if not trawling then need to get a life.
Let's get back to the topic and sensible responses.

OMO

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> Welcome to the forum, interesting intro mate. Thank God we are all different, keeps the conversation on a roll. Perhaps introduce yourself?
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


What happened to this member ?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> What happened to this member ?
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


He's still here, I wanted the posting he reported to disappear it was linked in his thread, I thanked and sent him a PM. So another note, if  anyone finds a bigoted lol... posting or the like just report it and no need to bring it up on the forum thread.


----------

